# Looking for a female beagle pup



## Shake-n-Bake (Sep 16, 2011)

My son is looking for a female beagle pup to eventually hunt rabbits with. It doesn't need to be a registered dog. Does anyone know of anyone that would have one? Thnaks!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I am also looking for a female beagle pup if anybody knows of any. thank you


----------

